# what would you do ?



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought a N scale 4x8 layout at a yard sale over the weekend. just thought it needed some landscapeing. and it was cheap also, or so I thought. just looking at it.it going to need a lot of track repair. now what would you do, keep it N scale,witch I have no loco's or rolling stock for.but I do have alot of ho track and so on. but I would have to cut a mountain in have,and rebuild that.also cut a bridge and rise that.
just don't what to do.

Ron


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

How 'bout some pictures...


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

will have to get my daughter over here to take some.
well I went ahead, and tore of the track, what a mess.was going to try and save it, but the plastic tie's were just so brittle. the track sat on top of cork roadbed, and that was not any better. also what every he used for the hills and so on just crunbled up. so now to strat over again with it. one good thing is,the control pannel. all kinds of switchs, 4 power packs.sure they are good yet.

Ron


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

You could always run both ( probably not tho). If i were you i would choose the one that you like better, or the one that costs less.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Do the Right Thing!*

Hey Ron, Sounds like you are on the right track:laugh:. From what you've said the layout was pretty old and what the heck....you can adapt it to your own HO plans....keeping the integrity of the table and expanding on your HO plan is the way to go. Good luck and have your daughter take those photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Go HO. It's cheaper to expand your existing outfit than to start a new scale. As for chopping the mountain and so on: two comments. The first is that chopping the mountain is easier and faster than building a new table. The second is, you only use that electric knife once a year to carve turkey and your wife will never realize what else it was good for!


----------

